

Where Facebook and Google+ fail - talhof8
http://checkthis.com/itimdi

======
nickler
I'm sure you'll face a tremendous amount of naysayers who say it's insanity to
attempt to build a new fb, however I've heard some very compelling arguments
as to why it might be an inevitability.

Your post is incredibly difficult to read, however, so I barely skimmed it. I
would suggest putting it on a shaded transparent background or pretty much
anything besides what you have now.

Best of luck.

~~~
talhof8
Thanks, I'll change the colors. Much appreciated!

